# Help the Newbie



## HappyCamper123 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am new here and this is my first post. I am looking for help replacing my Yamaha RX-596 receiver. I have read a bunch, but I feel like it is really hard to sift through all this stuff without being an electrical engineer, maybe I am just dense. I currently have:

2 Polk Monitor 40s (replaced my JBL L100s)
1 Acoustech PL-200

2 Yamaha NS-A425 (I am not using these right now)

I am playing CDs on my Samsung blueray player. 

I don't know if I should get an integrated amp that could do surround at some point or stick with stereo?
The guy at the home stereo shop recommended NAD, I really want something reliable. 
I am not up to date on all the new features Airplay and such so it would be helpful to hear how all the stereo gurus feel about these newer features. 
My top end is $700, $500 would be better. 
I would love to hear thoughts on how to arrange and upgrade components in the future to get better sound. If people are interested I could post a picture of the room and current setup.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post. I know that there are a million of these type of posts.


----------



## HappyCamper123 (Jan 24, 2015)

I saw a few people have looked at the thread and not responded. 

How could I make it more interesting? 

I was looking at the Cambridge Audio 651A Integrated Amplifier and NAD C 326BEE Stereo Integrated Amplifier. It seems like you can get a ton more features if you go with with surround sound amplifier though.


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

You'll need to be more specific,if you mostly listen to stereo,than an integrated amp is preferable,if home theatre than go for an AV receiver.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Check accessories4less. Great website that has good deals on factory refurbished units. Great for those on a budget such as yourself. 

http://www.accessories4less.com


----------



## HappyCamper123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Great website. I guess what I was trying to get at was with the equipment I have (lower end) what amp is going to get the best sound and offer some longevity and room to grow from this setup i.e. polk 40s and pl 200?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

HappyCamper123 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Great website. I guess what I was trying to get at was with the equipment I have (lower end) what amp is going to get the best sound and offer some longevity and room to grow from this setup i.e. polk 40s and pl 200?


 While running two channel? The best option for your price range is easily this outlaw audio stereo receiver. http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/rr2150.html

Edit: I saw one of these for sale on the AVS classifieds as well around a couple weeks ago. Go see if it's still around.


----------



## HappyCamper123 (Jan 24, 2015)

I could not find it in the classifieds, could be ineptitude, but it looks great. 

One thing that occurred to me though is that the outlaw amp (retail) is more than my speakers and sub combined. How much influence does the amp have on sound quality?


----------



## HappyCamper123 (Jan 24, 2015)

A little back story....I am a young family man and live out in the boonies, no movie theater, some live music and I want my kids to experience the same joy I felt listening to my old mans stereo. Rocking out in the living room is good for every bodies soul. I wish I could say money was no object but that is certainly not true. My 15 year old receiver has some crackle in the right speaker and the input selector does not line up anymore. 

I got the Polks for $80 and I am selling my L100s. So that should help finance some upgrades. 

Are the Polks garbage? Despite reading a slew of articles and reviews I feel like I know less now about home audio than ever before. Looking for a hand out of this rabbit hole...


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

HappyCamper123 said:


> A little back story....I am a young family man and live out in the boonies, no movie theater, some live music and I want my kids to experience the same joy I felt listening to my old mans stereo. Rocking out in the living room is good for every bodies soul. I wish I could say money was no object but that is certainly not true. My 15 year old receiver has some crackle in the right speaker and the input selector does not line up anymore. I got the Polks for $80 and I am selling my L100s. So that should help finance some upgrades. Are the Polks garbage? Despite reading a slew of articles and reviews I feel like I know less now about home audio than ever before. Looking for a hand out of this rabbit hole...


Audio is a never ending journey. Audio is also subjective... Your speakers are only trash if you think they are. How do they sound to you?


----------



## HappyCamper123 (Jan 24, 2015)

They sound alright. They are definitely brighter than the L100s which I like.

I will keep looking for one of those outlaw integrated amps.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

If you have any thought of eventually doing surround sound, a receiver has the flexibility to do that for you later on. And I'd suggest one with pre outs to be able to connect to external amps for the most flexibility.
If you can't ever see yourself doing surround sound for home theater, stick with an integrated for 2.1
Airplay can be a cool feature. Keep in mind that the receiver has to be connected to your home network. Most receivers that can do Airplay require an ethernet cable from your router. A few have built in wireless. 
If you decide to go the home theater route down the road, you can move your polks to rear surround duty and pick up some polk towers and a center channel. Or simply add another set of the monitor 40's and a center channel for a 5.1 setup.
Some of this depends on your listening goals, how loud you like to listen, how much space you're dealing with and trying to fill and what your expectations are.


----------



## HappyCamper123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Insearchof said:


> If you have any thought of eventually doing surround sound, a receiver has the flexibility to do that for you later on. And I'd suggest one with pre outs to be able to connect to external amps for the most flexibility.
> If you can't ever see yourself doing surround sound for home theater, stick with an integrated for 2.1
> Airplay can be a cool feature. Keep in mind that the receiver has to be connected to your home network. Most receivers that can do Airplay require an ethernet cable from your router. A few have built in wireless.
> If you decide to go the home theater route down the road, you can move your polks to rear surround duty and pick up some polk towers and a center channel. Or simply add another set of the monitor 40's and a center channel for a 5.1 setup.
> Some of this depends on your listening goals, how loud you like to listen, how much space you're dealing with and trying to fill and what your expectations are.


The family watched Big Hero 6 tonight and it was pretty fun with the sub. It made me really think that surround 5.1 might be a lot of fun. I got my wife to sit in LP (listening position?) as we listened to the new Beck album (at a much lower volume than I would have liked) and asked her what she thought an got a :dontknow: sort of look. 

I really like the outlaw stereo integrated amp, mainly the styling because I don't know anything, but I was wondering if you could recommend a 5.1 integrated in the same ballpark, $700?

Thanks to all who have helped to provide this dummy with some useful information.


----------



## HappyCamper123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Bought an outlaw 2150. Amazon had them for $520 shipped. The wife is probably going to kill me. I might have to listen to Jack Johnson as penance (One of her favs, not mine):rolleyesno:.

I think I may have become infected. I dont know why I have spent the last two days looking at new speakers? And I go to sleep at night dreaming of brighter more dynamic and defined speakers:dumbcrazy:....


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha!!! Welcome to the funny farm!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

HappyCamper123 said:


> Bought an outlaw 2150. Amazon had them for $520 shipped. The wife is probably going to kill me. I might have to listen to Jack Johnson as penance (One of her favs, not mine):rolleyesno:. I think I may have become infected. I dont know why I have spent the last two days looking at new speakers? And I go to sleep at night dreaming of brighter more dynamic and defined speakers:dumbcrazy:....


You've been infected. Caught the audio bug... Happens to every single one of us . 

Glad you picked up the outlaw I recommended. Let me know how it works for you, such a beautiful/functional piece.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

HappyCamper123 said:


> Bought an outlaw 2150. Amazon had them for $520 shipped. The wife is probably going to kill me. I might have to listen to Jack Johnson as penance (One of her favs, not mine):rolleyesno:.
> 
> I think I may have become infected. I dont know why I have spent the last two days looking at new speakers? And I go to sleep at night dreaming of brighter more dynamic and defined speakers:dumbcrazy:....


I've read so many positive comments on the Outlaw receiver from audiophies on other forums. For years I've wanted to try it but couldn't get past the 'art deco' look, but now could take the plunge in the tv room because it would be hidden in a cabinet. I'd like to hear your comments on its sound.


----------



## HappyCamper123 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am happy so far with my Outlaw reciever. The input selector is not great as many other reviews have stated, but it is certainly not a deal breaker. It has plenty of power to drive my polks. I would think that your speakers are going to be the biggest influence on sound quality. 

Are you concerned about a specific thing? I bought mine based on quality of build for the price. I also like the way it looks, is that weird?:nerd:


----------

